# SHould I remove the seal?



## Jamez (Feb 13, 2013)

Hello there new to the site and new to bottle collecting. Great site yall got here   I recently acquired a bunch of bottles at an auction for the purpose or reselling but after going thru them I caught the bug and decided to keep a bunch lol I was wondering on the pictured bottles would it diminish their values if I remover the lables that went over the cork? They are barely there and I think they would clean up nice that way buy I wouldn't want to diminish their value incase I would ever want to sell or trade them  Thanks for any help


----------



## epackage (Feb 13, 2013)

Welcome to the site, don't remove anything....Jim


----------



## bucky902 (Feb 13, 2013)

> Welcome to the site, don't remove anything....Jim


 
 I agree leave them be


----------



## Jamez (Feb 13, 2013)

Ok I will do that    thanks for the advice


----------



## mctaggart67 (Feb 13, 2013)

The "cork" labels are an integral part of the bottle's history. Keep em'! By the way, what is printed on them? Pics?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome Jamez


> By the way, what is printed on them?


That's what I was wondering. They look like tax stamps and if they're dated it might help you with age. Are the bottles embossed with the Gargling Oil name.
 I'm a little suspicious of the labels and the amethyst color of the front one but I admit I'm not too familiar with the gargling oils. 
 Can you get some clearer pictures, my eyes see blurry to start with.


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 14, 2013)

That one on the right looks like it might be blue...kind of hard to tell though.


----------



## Jamez (Feb 19, 2013)

Yea ones a dark green and a cobalt blue Both have decent lables and both have the embossing on the back. The green gots a good cork label but all I can make out is the signature that they put on it. The blue has the remains of a cork label but just barely and black and dirty, that was the cork label  I was really wanting to scrape off because its such bad condition and I thought it would look better in the light with the glass exposed. Thanks for all the advice sorry such a late reply


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Feb 19, 2013)

The labels look intact & every letter is visible, I SAID LEAVE THEM BE! I only remove the label if less then 50% of it was readable.


----------



## Jamez (Feb 19, 2013)

Let me clarify I was only referring to the cork seal label. The main front labels are in beautiful condition and I wouldn't dream of removing them lol The cork seal label is probly only 60 percent there on the blue bottle and blackened with no visible writing


----------



## epackage (Feb 20, 2013)

Do not remove anything...[]


----------



## diggerdirect (Feb 20, 2013)

> The green gots a good cork label but all I can make out is the signature that they put on it. The blue has the remains of a cork label but just barely and black and dirty,


 



> Let me clarify I was only referring to the cork seal label. The main front labels are in beautiful condition and I wouldn't dream of removing them lol The cork seal label is probly only 60 percent there on the blue bottle and blackened with no visible writing


 
   If its ugly, distracting, blackened and no visible writing I cant imagine it adding anything to the value historical or otherwise, fact it would probably keep it down, or taking anything away from value if its removed. In all likelyhood it would increase its value, atleast its displayability value.

 Sell it as is and the new owner finds a crack, ding, ping, zing or anything else under it when they remove it, you'll be a baaaadd seller, or atleast have the hassle of trying to make them happy.

 Maybe try to blot the blue bottles cork label with a damp cloth to clean it up some first, if its readable its worth keeping on but
 bottom line its your bottle, your call.

 That is a nice set of bottles!

 Al


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 22, 2013)

I wouldn't remove ANYTHING, but I am no expert. I would personally buy something that has all original labels and remove what I wanted. Just my personal opinion, again.. I am NO expert. =)


----------

